# BBQ test



## Oldmechthings (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm a new member here. I'm trying to see if I can post a photo. Hopefully this works. It is an image of a BBQ engine I built years ago. If this works I'll post more stuff.

Birk





By kactiguy at 2008-01-10


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2008)

Glad to have you on board:O) Oldmechthings. That sure is a fancy oiler. I remember you starting this one when I was down. Ran perfectly. 

Later, Wes


----------



## rake60 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM Oldmechthings.

It's great to have you with us!

Rick


----------



## Jadecy (Jan 10, 2008)

That is a very nice looking engine. I really like the brass turnings. Nice mix of color too.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 10, 2008)

Other than the cost, I love brass. It machines real nice. It adds color. It's got a nice weight. What a pleasure!

Nice engine. 

Now for a stupid question. Why is it called a "BBQ engine"? ???

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 11, 2008)

I suppose that I need to clarify a few things about the BBQ engine. It was built a few years ago from instructions in a book written by Ted Warbrooke in New Zealand. It was supposed to be a one piston hot air engine, but when completed there was no way that I could get it to run, so to salvage what efforts that I had put into it, I modified it to a Stirling cycle, and now it is one of my smoothest running hot air engines with an interesting linkage. The black stove or wind shield resembles a Bar-B-Q, thus the name. I tell spectators that I Bar-B-Q sparrow breasts and mouse burgers and sell low calorie sandwiches to defray some of the cost of gasoline to drive to shows. (Although I really do not do that) The teapot thing, made out of a door knob is fuel filler can. It has a simple wick burner and will run about an hour on one filling of alcohol.


----------

